# Sweet cherry SP



## Trog (Jun 9, 2011)

1st batch of skeeter pee is about to get racked and i'm thinking about making a second. I have this 96 oz can of sweet cherry puree sitting around with nothing to do. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Angie (Jun 9, 2011)

Condense it down to a syrup for backsweetening? A tangy cherry sounds good!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 9, 2011)

yea use it to back sweeten a skeeter pee if you like. I'm sure it's loaded with sugar.


----------



## Trog (Jun 9, 2011)

I like that idea, how do I go about condensing to a syrup?


----------



## closetwine (Jun 9, 2011)

Simmer it slowly until it is reduced to 1/2-1/3 original volume.


----------

